# Best wax for a blue car?



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey. 

What wax would be best for a blue car? I have AG HD Wax which I love but is there anything that would be better on the blue?

Thanks.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Cue a million different answers......

Nothing wrong with what you have on blue mate.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

I was expecting loads of different answers. Just wanted to make sure what I have would still look really good. Cheers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

it will look good with the right prep


----------



## Toko (Aug 6, 2012)

IMHO >>> Auto Finesse Desire :thumb::thumb::thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=276468


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> it will look good with the right prep


spot on there, you could have a £500 swisswax but if the prep aint right it'll look like any other wax (ok it might look a bit better but you know what i mean!), on the other hand a properly washed, decontaminated, polished car will show off most waxes the best regardless of cost. 
i've got a dark blue car and i use dodo juice purple haze, it's superb.


----------



## josh barker (Aug 16, 2012)

my favourite for a blue car is either dodo juice blue velvet and supernatural hybrid, both great products with the right prep work


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Dodo purple haze looks good on dark blue as well.


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Give Angelwax a go. You can pick it from Paisley if you're close enough.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

init6 said:


> Give Angelwax a go. You can pick it from Paisley if you're close enough.


Where in paisley?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dodo Juice Supernatural / Purple Haze

Naviwax Ultimate

:thumb:


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

RamboRab said:


> Where in paisley?


Sorry meant Renfrew (close enough  )

Address:
Units F, G & H
Meadowside Street
Renfrew
Scotland
PA4 8SR
Laboratory: 0141 886 6732
Technical Sales: 07734 549741


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

init6 said:


> Sorry meant Renfrew (close enough  )
> 
> Address:
> Units F, G & H
> ...


Cheers. Can you just go down and buy stuff or should I phone them first?


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Toko said:


> IMHO >>> Auto Finesse Desire :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=276468


+1 used it today on my car and it's just jawdropping:argie:


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

RamboRab said:


> Cheers. Can you just go down and buy stuff or should I phone them first?


I gave them a call beforehand or you can pm on here. Think they are only open weekdays though.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Angelwax is great on a blue car as it is on any colour. Then again there really is nothing wrong with AG HD or Dodo. As above, prep the paint first. Apply in small layers. Leave 24hr to cure then add a second.


----------

